#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  A drive into town.

## jandajoy

More an excuse to try and improve my inadequate photo skills really.
Anyway, we live in a little village in the bush, about a 40 minute drive from Chiang Kong. Every 3 or 4 days we'll go into town for a bit of shopping and to have a beer and a yarn. It's a nice drive and I thought I'd put some pics up. All comments and crtiticism gratefully received.

So, there's a lot of stuff grown here. Rice, oranges, corn and those big grapefruit things, which are delicious.

As you leave the village it's mostly rice.



Yes, we do have electricity too.   :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

After a bit the road follows the Mekong.

----------


## jandajoy

These four had been out collecting food on a Sunday. They walk miles for a bag of bamboo and a few crabs.


Happy though.

----------


## jandajoy

Occasional road problems during the wet.


They'll fix it one day.




This blokes house was lucky.

----------


## jandajoy

Fish farm in the Mekong. Laos across the water.




Used to have corn now ready for planting up again





Corn husking, if thats the right word.
A merry bunch.

----------


## davearn

Nice back yard there, JJ.

----------


## jandajoy

Thanks mate. More photos to come. Yes, it's a quiet little spot. Very friendly locals.

----------


## Nawty

Very nice....can you put up a map and mark its location ?

----------


## jandajoy

I mentioned those big grapefruit things. I don't know what they're called. Anyway they grow tons of the things here and export them all over the world. Peeled, broken into bits and cooled in the fridge they are delicious. Apparently there are a number of different types, but I love em all. Great for breakfast. We pay 2 baht a kilo, I saw them in Big C for 45 !!!!! Any way two types here.



And another.

----------


## jandajoy

> Very nice....can you put up a map and mark its location ?


I'll try. You going to visit? Nice ride on a bike.  :Smile:

----------


## alphagirl

Very nice indeed

----------


## jandajoy

I hope this works........

----------


## jandajoy

> Very nice indeed


Thanks. I'll add to it as and when there's something worth adding.   :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Pomelo JJ. :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> Pomelo JJ.


YES..... Well done. I've never seen them before in Aus or the UK. Or anywhere else for that matter. Thanks.

Quite delicious.

----------


## Nawty

Would like to visit....but bit far away for this time.

Last year we did a 4000k trip around Los, from Bkk to Kanchanaburi, Mae sot, burmese border, chiang mai, fang, mae sai, chaing rai, loei, khoen khan and home with various spots inbetween.

I was just interested to see if we had been past your area.

My son loves pomellos also. They grow a lot around Kanchanburi area or the dams to the north west anyway.

----------


## Thetyim

^^^^^
I must have gone past your house a while back

That's very near phu chi fa isn't it ?

----------


## jandajoy

> That's very near phu chi fa isn't it ?


Yup, not far at all.

----------


## spiff

> Pomelo JJ.


 Som-Oh

----------


## jandajoy

You're right according to the Boss. But she says there's 4-6 different types. I'll see if I can work it out when she gets back.

Cheers

----------


## jandajoy

If you leave my shed and turn right instead of left to go to Chiang Kong, the road goes down to the river. About 5 minutes by bike, slowly slowly, you get to this.


It's a nice spot for a picnic. There's an old wooden house here but the bastard Poli who owns it won't sell.



You keep going for another 5 minutes and you come to this place.

Nice, but ruined by ugly hairy blokes poncing about.




A better view.

----------


## jandajoy

There's a "restaurant" there where you can sit, drink beer (Leo  :Smile: ) and ask for the dish of the day.




They'll serve you the beer and then go and get said "dish of the day" in this.





"Dish of the day"




You pay by the kilo.

----------


## jandajoy

So there you go for the time being. I stopped taking photos at this point and got stuck into the beer.
The fish was served, fried, boiled, cooked with green stuff and bits and was bloody nice. We had noodles and rice and fruit served with it. Oh, and did I mention beer.

6 of us ate like kings, drank like fish and the bill came to 800 Baht.  Happy with that. 

I'll go back soon and get photos of the dishes on the table etc. Cheery O.  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

great area and nice shots. Looks like nice area to live.

----------


## Fabian

Really nice.

----------


## jandajoy

> Really nice.


Thanks mate.   :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> great area and nice shots. Looks like nice area to live.


Cheers, you're welcome any time.   :Smile:  and the box.

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by Nawty
> 
> great area and nice shots. Looks like nice area to live.
> 
> 
> Cheers, you're welcome any time.   and the box.


very nice, indeed . . .

----------


## jandajoy

thanks. you too if you're in the area

----------


## Deck Ape

Great pics JJ. Looks like a nice place to live.

----------


## jandajoy

> Great pics JJ. Looks like a nice place to live.


Thanks mate. Yes it's good. We live in a shed, it's a big shed but sometime we'll buy in this area. 

"Location, location."

 In the meantime it's all good.

----------


## Deck Ape

Thats the best part. I can tell you really love the place. Cheers

----------


## jandajoy

Thanks mate. Come and visit. We can always throw a couple of mattresses down. The fridge is always full and there's fish in the river.   :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

> We live in a shed,


As long as there is room for the Bentley then life is content

----------


## jandajoy

> As long as there is room for the Bentley then life is content


In Dads shed with the bike thanks. I just wish he'd drive the bloody thing occasionally  :Smile:

----------


## Thetyim

^
Which type you got ?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> I've never seen them before in Aus or the UK


got them in tesco llantrisant.

----------


## jandajoy

Bike or car?

----------


## jandajoy

> got them in tesco llantrisant.


Really !!!! We'll I'll be blowed, if I'm lucky.   :Smile: 

Where'd they get them from?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

what is that?

----------


## jandajoy

> what is that?


Cat fish. Pretty heh??? :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

^^It's a mutated goldfish.

----------


## Thetyim

> Bike or car?


The Bentley, of course

----------


## Thetyim

> It's a mutated goldfish.


No It's definitely a Komet.
The man in the shop was absolutely sure

----------


## jandajoy

> The Bentley, of course


86 Mulsanne

One of those things you really don't need.     :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> It's a mutated goldfish.


fukin ugly tasty fish. Latin = uglimus tastimus pescatore.

----------


## jandajoy

Taste real good though. Fried with garlic bits, in a curry thing with green and red stuff. All good 100 bht a plate minus discount.

----------


## jandajoy

Thought we might go here tomorrow. Only about 45 minutes away by small bike. Great to get out of the heat. This is a bit of the road up.

We're on the tarmac, not the dirt... That's for the pixies.

Terrific ride for a bike. Roads pretty well maintained and not too many surprises in the way of pot holes.   :Smile:

----------


## Propagator

Great thread and photos JJ  :Smile:

----------


## Mathos

Nice thread and photographs Jandajoy. I like the area myself, very much.


I think there is a ban on fishing Catfish in The Mekong though. It might have been lifted, or they could simply be ignoring the same and getting on with doing what they do. Existing.


*



			
				 <H5>Thai fishermen netted what is thought to be the worlds biggest freshwater fish, a Mekong giant catfish,in the Mekong River, northern Thailand.May 1, 2005. (Photo © WWF/Suthep Kritsanavarin)
			
		

*


> Until recently, large individuals of this species were caught often in Thailand, particularly at Chiang Khong near their reported spawning grounds.


</H5> 
You'd need a few chips to balance that up for a Friday night dinner.

Green for you J.

----------


## jandajoy

> Great thread and photos JJ


Thanks Prop.  :Smile:

----------


## racefan

You obviously live and enjoy a very rural lifestyle.

Can I be rude and ask what your vocation was before you came to Thailand and whether you were a city or country dweller?

I ask because I am thinking of moving from Pattaya where I have a job and a good circle of friends, to my house in Chonabot which is  a fairly rural town just south of Khon Kaen.

Not sure if I could make the transition though.

----------


## jandajoy

In education for years. Lived in remote Aus for a few years. Bit of this and that over the years. Never much of a city person.

----------


## Thetyim

> Not sure if I could make the transition though.


I don't think previous background should enter the equation.

I was born on Clapham Common so I'm almost a cockney.
Was brought up in exotic south London locations such as Brixton and Croydon but always longed to escape into the countryside.
I now live in a tiny village up in the hills of Phrae and love it.

Give it a try for one year.
Then you will know whether it's your cuppa tea or not.

----------


## racefan

> Originally Posted by racefan
> 
> Not sure if I could make the transition though.
> 
> 
> I don't think previous background should enter the equation.
> 
> I was born on Clapham Common so I'm almost a cockney.
> Was brought up in exotic south London locations such as Brixton and Croydon but always longed to escape into the countryside.
> ...


I lived in Gravesend in Kent for 54 years so I know the area you came from.

I take on board what you say. I think it will be early next year when I move up country for the next adventure in my life.

Before I moved to Thailand and was going through the shall I, shan't I dilemmas I read a very profound statement somewhere and I can't remember who it was by, but he/she said "I would rather  regret the things I have done in life, rather than regret the things I have not done".

I have only been here 3 years but have loved every minute of it.

----------


## jandajoy

> Nice thread and photographs Jandajoy. I like the area myself, very much.


Thanks Mathos. Means a lot given the superb quality of your threads. Thanks.

----------


## Deck Ape

This you JJ?



 Oh, how lovely you are!!

----------


## jandajoy

No mate I'm afraid not. That's my ugly cousin. good bloke mind, just not blessed in the looks department.   :Smile:

----------


## Deck Ape

Here's an original one "beauty is in the eye....." Wouldn't say he's ugly, just like the other 99% of us who fail to look like Brad Pitt.

----------


## jandajoy

I have to say Deck I don't think I've ever spent any time appraising his physical beauty or otherwise. If you like I can put him in touch (ooh eer Misses ) with you. If you're keen.     :Smile:

----------


## sabang

Very nice country JJ, and enjoying this thread. More to come?  :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Have you got a close up of him.

----------


## jandajoy

> Very nice country JJ, and enjoying this thread. More to come?


Thanks mate. Yup, more to come as and when. Cheers.

----------


## jandajoy

> Have you got a close up of him.


For you?

No mate, sorry. You see he's my cousin and I get on real well with him and he's hetro-sexual and I'd rather he not get in with wrong crowd and, well you know, get errr, what's the word, "turned"? 

Nothing personal mate. 




 :Smile:

----------


## Deck Ape

Nawty I think that's his way of saying that JJ's got the market cornered on "cutie cousin".

Think that "ugly cousin" remark was on of those clever tricks to throw you off his man-scent.

----------


## jandajoy

Damn you caught me out..............

The shame the shame of it all...........................

 :Smile:

----------


## El Gibbon

"A Drive Into Town"... OK,  see this is going to be one of those never ending sagas that we all love.

Sooner or later we'll get the "Drive Back from Town"....  :Smile: 

Love the country life tried it for a year and loved every second (Other than the flocking 4 - 5 inches of rain every day for 45 days... Try it you'll like it, in the right spot.

Great thread, too bad the population of Giant Mekong Catfish is dwindling so seriously.

E. G.

----------


## jandajoy

> Sooner or later we'll get the "Drive Back from Town"....


I was thinking along the lines of "Then we drove home but got lost" or someat like that.

Thanks mate. Yes the rain can get a bit boring but now we've fixed the shed roof it's not too bad.

Yes, the Giant catfish are rarely seen. I believe they're only meant to catch them in April. Pretty sure it's an all year thing though. Certainly lots of smaller ones around the markets. I shouldn't think they get a chance to grow too big.

----------


## donald36

Great photos --some people think that Pattaya is  Thailand --they miss a lot

----------


## jandajoy

> Great photos --some people think that Pattaya is Thailand --they miss a lot


Thanks a lot.  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

About 30 minutes drive from us is a bit of a mountain.

----------


## jandajoy

So you drive up this long and winding road (good title for as song) 'till you get to this place.

----------


## jandajoy

Damn. I seem to have lost loads of photos. Arrrg
Will search for 'em and if they don't shop I'll do so more. Post 'em later. Sorry.

----------


## jandajoy

So, to continue a bit. 
Many people know and visit Pu Chi Fa which is south of us by about 90 minutes. It's nice but much closer is this place called, according to Joy, Pha Tang. Apologies for the nap.

Above you can see a couple of shots of the road up the hill, and the terribly interesting parking lot to park in. I've been there a few times and there's never anyone there.

----------


## jandajoy

A couple of shots of Thailand.

----------


## jandajoy

This is looking over into Laos with the Mekong in the distance.

----------


## Nawty

Nice shots.

Interested to know how much land is worth up that way.

One day I would like to buy something high up like that and with the valley views, not to live as to far for the kids school and activities.

But for the odd holiday and mainly to grow cold climate fruits.....and vegies.

----------


## Travelmate

Looks like Scotland to me.
Are you sure that these pics are taken in Thai?

----------


## peterpan

great pictures JJ, I've ridden near your place, in the days when we would take a week off to go riding with my mates, BK (before Kids) nice area alright.

----------


## pickel

I was in Chiang Kong about 8 years ago. Beautiful country up there. Good thread JJ.

----------


## somtamslap

Lovely pics.  The last few make me wanna get on me bicycle with a rucksack loaded with sandwiches and a flask of tea.

----------


## jandajoy

The weather right now is pretty variable so you get some nice contrasts, even with my crappy little camera.

----------


## jandajoy

Rain storms coming in over the mountains this afternoon, on the way home. Around 15.00.

----------


## daveboy

Nice thread Jandajoy

----------


## jandajoy



----------


## jandajoy

Rain again

----------


## jandajoy

> Lovely pics. The last few make me wanna get on me bicycle with a rucksack loaded with sandwiches and a flask of tea.


Let me know when you're coming. The fridge is always full.   :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> Nice thread Jandajoy


Thanks. Come and visit.   :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Nice pictures JJ and beautiful country side. 
Better than living in a concrete jungle. :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> Nice pictures JJ and beautiful country side. Better than living in a concrete jungle.


Cheers, I like it.  :Smile:

----------


## smeden

very nice pics i enjoyed the tread a lot more pics pls.      :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> very nice pics i enjoyed the tread a lot more pics pls.


Thanks smed. As and when there'll be more.

I had an interesting lunch today. New thread on that coming up.

----------


## Propagator

Some nice pics there.    A countryman myself and if I can get up to your neck of the woods would pop in for a beer (or two)

----------


## jandajoy

> Some nice pics there. A countryman myself and if I can get up to your neck of the woods would pop in for a beer (or two)


You'd be more than welcome Prop. We're a bit rough in our shed but the fridge is always full.  :Smile:

----------


## Travelmate

Add rain and it looks uncannily like Bonnie Scotland!

----------


## jandajoy

> Add rain and it looks uncannily like Bonnie Scotland!


Does a bit. I like the changes in the weather. Keeps things interesting.  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

You get these little flocks of pixies marching along. They walk miles and work up on the sides of the hills. Very shy.



Even out bush the BIB will set up road blocks. Mostly looking for Laos sneaking in to LOS apparently. All very friendly to us though.

----------


## Khun Sabai

Yep thats real Thailand. Good Thread JJ Keep it up.

Nice to see you are a down to earth bloke, I saw the map , how far is that from Udon?

----------


## jandajoy

> I saw the map , how far is that from Udon?


Thanks. I'll have a look and get back to you.

----------


## jandajoy

According to google maps it's about 740 km.

----------


## jandajoy

A bit of a treck but worth it if you've got a couple of days spare to wander about.

----------


## Khun Sabai

OK Can I fly anywhere near you?? will have wife and kid it will be end of Dec. That trek seems too long for a car, although I do "commute" to Pattaya now and again 650 kms , but good roads. BTW I am Irish (can sleep on a Keg) :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> OK Can I fly anywhere near you??


Chiang Rai. Then two hours

----------


## jandajoy

I'd recommend flying to CR hire a car and drive to Chiang Kong. Loads of good guest houses there. From CK as a base you can do day trips.

----------


## jandajoy

pixies with pet.

----------


## jandajoy

A few pages back I spoke about going up the mountain. When you get to the top of the crest it's Laos on one side LOS on the other. I've just found a couple of lost photos which might be of interest. 

First looking down into the Laos jungle.



This was a major route for terrorists in days gone by and some major fighting went on up here. At some point I'll post more on the subject.


This is the hole that the terrorists used to come through to get into LOS.

----------


## jandajoy

Same same. there are trenches, sand bags and firing posts all round the top of it. More photos when I can find the bloody things.

----------


## Nawty

Lucky the thais spent some serious cash and put up an inpenetrable barrier.

----------


## jandajoy

> Lucky the thais spent some serious cash and put up an inpenetrable barrier.


 :rofl:

----------


## panama hat

> Lucky the thais spent some serious cash and put up an inpenetrable barrier.



I'm sure someone was paid handsomely for it.

----------


## jandajoy

Them terrorists charging out of the jungle on an almost vertical climb to get to the hole, would have paid indeed.

----------


## jandajoy

Well, no trips today. Pissing down  :Sad: .

----------


## jandajoy

So, continuing our little tour, I was intrigued as to why the local pixies were planting leaves in the well tilled soil.



and



and


and



Turns out it's a tobacco crop going in. Corn last month, Marlborough this month. I'm suprised there's still a market.  But what do I know.

----------


## jandajoy

Is tobacco grown else where in Thailand?

----------


## Thetyim

^
Used to be a major crop in this area but it has all but died out now.
I think the Vietnamese put them out of business.

Still grow a little here but just for own consumption

----------


## oldgit

Wifes family grow tobacco and rice in Roi-et, but not on the scale of the people's plot in the photo.

----------


## Norton

> Is tobacco grown else where in Thailand?





> Wifes family grow tobacco and rice in Roi-et


Yep.  We grow some here in Roiet.  Also a bit of sugar cane and cassava.

----------


## jandajoy

> Yep. We grow some here in Roiet.


For export or personal / local consumption? I'm quite surprised as I wouldn't have thought the market was there. Or is it an agricultural thing? As in a crop to plant between money crops?

----------


## jandajoy

About 20 minutes away from our place is a little village. You drive through it as yo go towards Chang Kong. What you'd never realise, as you cruise through on your Harley, or in your Ute, on a grey and rainy Wednesday morning, is that 200 meters off to your right it's open day for the Laos Thai shopping frenzy.

Any body guess what the blue shed thing on the left is??

----------


## jandajoy

We got there a bit late today. Best to be there around 07.00. Yes, right, Not.
Still it was still going well.
Basically, every Wednesday there are no immigration/customs controls twixt Thailand and Laos. You can bring in, and take out, whatever you like.

Tyres are good.

 
Mattresses are cheaper here than in Laos. Grab 'em while they're hot.



We've got truck loads....

----------


## jandajoy

More anon.

----------


## jandajoy

Tvs.



Sacks for something



Groceries and eggs and stuff.



Bricks !!!




You need to keep bailing out the water if your taking on bricks.



More bricks



Fuel, loads of fuel



More fuel



Stuff

----------


## jandajoy

The army were there. No idea why. Maybe just taking in the view.



And having a bit of a rest.

----------


## cimboc

What a laugh  :rofl: 

what were the looks like on there faces as you were taking photo's?? 

Cheers for sharing.

----------


## keda

Great thread, almost makes me want to get back early... :Wink:

----------


## jandajoy

> What a laugh  what were the looks like on there faces as you were taking photo's??  Cheers for sharing.


Thanks Mate. They were fine about the photos. The Major General colonel was very pleasant. Even saluted me  :Smile: 

Bless 'em.

----------


## jandajoy

> Great thread, almost makes me want to get back early...


Cheers for the encouragement. more later.  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Monks waiting for a free trip



Got one

----------


## jandajoy

Fresh fish dishes and beer in the shacks by the water.

----------


## jandajoy

Quite tasty and cheap as chips. Well, there aren't actually any chips but you get my drift.

----------


## jandajoy

Things change quickly on the land round here. The corn's been harvested and now new crops are in. The tobacco is showing itself but the big thing has been the beans. At first I thought they were planting sticks, but no, its beans.
Now follows a load of boring photos of fields. 

First off the tobacco.



Sticks, every one placed by hand and a bean plant at it's base. Talk about labour intensive.





And this stuff



More sticks will go in here I think.



That concludes farming week. More later.   :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Repetitious but for some reason I like the photo.

----------


## Propagator

^ What type of bean JJ?

----------


## Nawty

The guy carrying the bags did not look impressed....bags probably lined with opium.

Great pics if the river trade.

----------


## jandajoy

> What type of bean JJ?


I will find out. Or at least take some close ups for you.

----------


## jandajoy

> The guy carrying the bags did not look impressed....bags probably lined with opium.  Great pics if the river trade.


Cheers Nawty. It's a good place to just hang out. Might get some more next Wednesday.

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by Propagator
> 
> What type of bean JJ?
> 
> 
> I will find out. Or at least take some close ups for you.


Long Bean . . . aka long green bean, I think - - - you know those foot-long beans

----------


## Propagator

Ah OK - know the type you mean now. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

Great thread JJ and very nice photos  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> Great thread JJ and very nice photos


Thanks Mate it's fun.  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

This might be really boring but hey, you don't have too look. More of the farming stuff going on.

I though these were beans, same as the other things on sticks, 'till we stopped for a close up.



They're not. They're cucumber type things.





In the trees near bye, well right next too the flowering cucumber plants there's bee hives for honey. I must try this out.



Didn't get too close.

----------


## jandajoy

Trouble at the tobacco field. From what I understand, torrential rains caused a bit of a flood so a trench was dug, some folk employed and here they are shifting the water.



Brown smear is water.   :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Interesting weather for the time of year wouldn't you say.









And the river, again.

----------


## jandajoy

A shot over the hedge at 17.00.

----------


## Loombucket

A most excellent thread JJ. I can't think how I missed it. Actually we were finishing the house and moving in. I never made it back to the internet cafe after that

Your views are good and well composed and you frame the shot nicely. If I was to give any critisism, it would be about the pixie shots. Personally, I like to get down on my knees to take pics of little people. That way, you are looking them in the eye and you loose that shadow over the face. Some kids find it a bit intimidating, but others will love you for it. Just a suggestion and don't say you have crap camera skills. My Sister has a v expensive camera, has been taking pics for 30+ years and hasn't got her composition together at all. 

Well done, more please.

----------


## jandajoy

That's very kind Loomy, Thanks. Point taken re pixies shots. I'll give it a go.

Thanks again.

----------


## jandajoy

Hopefully get those bean photos today Loomy, or Props or whoever asked. Apparently they pick em small and can harvest on a monthly basis. Pics tomorrow.

----------


## jubby

Hi Jandajoy,

My first post on this forum.

I was up a mountain last week just off the main road from Thong to Chiang Kong.  Could just see puu chi fah on the horizon due east.     I guess your north east of there.   I'm intending to do some exploring on the bike this winter when I get round to getting a motorcycle licence.   I'm in Phayamengrai.

Jubby

----------


## jandajoy

> Phayamengrai.


Where's that?

----------


## panama hat

^ South-West of you . . . . if I were to hazard a guess - though I'm sure you can't see anything at the moment . . . bloind, mate. Totally Bloody bloind!  (Party time over?)






> I guess your north east of there.

----------


## jubby

Payamengrai    -   take a right at ban taa on the main highway from chiang khong to thong.   You probably dont come this side of the mountain chain that runs along the highway seperating your little shangra-la from the rest of us.

----------


## Travelmate

> seperating your little shangra-la from the rest of us.


JJ probably seperated from mankind. :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Who would not want to drop out of the rat race if they could.

----------


## jandajoy

> JJ probably seperated from mankind.


  Yes. I'm afraid I was a bit last night.  :Smile:  Getting better by the minute today though.





> Who would not want to drop out of the rat race if they could.


Damn right. :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> though I'm sure you can't see anything at the moment . . . bloind, mate. Totally Bloody bloind!


As a bloody bat.   :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> Payamengrai - take a right at ban taa on the main highway from chiang khong to thong. You probably dont come this side of the mountain chain that runs along the highway seperating your little shangra-la from the rest of us.


Ok found it. Yes we're on the other side of that range and up north.

----------


## jandajoy

worth coming over this way when you get the chance. Let me know if you're in the area, the fridge is generally full.    :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

Great pics as usual, JJ!!

----------


## jandajoy

Most kind.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Most kind.


Whadda ya doing up so late...??

----------


## jandajoy

> Whadda ya doing up so late...??


Tend to stay up late, mate. It's quiet and peaceful.   :Smile:  Good time to read and so on.

----------


## jubby

> worth coming over this way when you get the chance. Let me know if you're in the area, the fridge is generally full.



Yes,  I may come your way next week.  I need to get out ;-)

when is a good day and time for you ?

Jubby

----------


## jandajoy

Monday is a no no.

Wednesday, Thursday no worries. Time is up to you? I'm not brilliant at early mornings though. :Smile: 

Let me know what you want to do.

----------


## Travelmate

^ Why is Monday a no no?

----------


## panama hat

^ It must be that time of the week

----------


## jubby

Wednesday then , weather permitting. ....     weather permitting  !  - what am I on about,  its unlikely to rain now until April ;-)

I was thinking about doing a bit of exploring on the motorbike.  Don't see much from a pickup.    need to get a decent map of Chiang Rai area.     As I said before I was up a mountain not far from me.  Doi Yao , I think its called.   nice views to pu chi faa and north east,  this is probably your valley.   Not sure wether I'm going to go over the mountain  or up the main road towards chiang Kong.   probably best taking the main road first time.

I'll pop round for a chat.   You can fill me in on what goes on in and around Chiang Kong.  I usually avoid it like the plague (nice immigration  there - NOT !) .  I Won't stay long,  don't want to take up too much of your time and I'm used to being back before the kids get home from school.   I'm very domesticated these days ...   I will have a small beer with you though   ;-)

----------


## jandajoy

> ^ Why is Monday a no no?


Cos I've promised to go to CR to pick up a mate who's just finished a 3 month stint in the Gulf.

----------


## jandajoy

> Wednesday then


Good. PM me or something.

----------


## jubby

Hi JJ.

Can't PM you,  I have to have 20 posts or something before I'm allowed.
As you have approx 20,000 posts , maybe if you PM me I can then respond :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

done.

----------


## jubby

Couldn't respond either.   guess I'll have to throw in 15 posts quickly somewhere.  here's one now.   I'll call you on the bush telegraph after I've had a coffee .

Jubby,  from BKK,  Karon Beach and now Pattaya ...........  according to my profile.  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Are you still heading this way tomorrow, Wednesday? 
I've lost your phone number.  :Sad:

----------


## jubby

Yeah if your available.

just got my 20th post in so can now PM you.

few..   pretty dangerous out there  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

Close up of the beans being grown and harvested. Cost in the market 1 kilo for 5 bht. 
As promised.

----------


## jandajoy

A really good thread that everyone should read.......




 :Smile:  Honestly.

----------

